# car insurance advice



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi
I have just joined the forum and need advice. I visit my home in Portugal some six to eight times per year. Various family members make another six per year. To save on car hire I have bought a car and need advice on insurance. The car is a seat Ibiza estate of july 2011, I am over 75 and have max no claims discount in UK; all family members who need to drive are over 30 and none have had accidents.
The car will be garaged when not in use.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Are you talking about a car with Portuguese registration?

If so, in most cases, it's the car that is insured as opposed to individual driver(s).

Better to buy cover from an insurance agent rather than a bank or insurance company.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks, it is for a Portugal registered car.
I tried abbey but they do not accept drivers over 75.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll need to use a Portuguese broker & Portuguese insurance company for a Portuguese car & I doubt age would be a problem


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

As TM says, it is the car that is insured in PT not the driver so I'm afraid that the 'No Claims' bonus that you worked so hard for is worthless here. 

I am in my 70's, drive my Portuguese girlfriend's, Portuguese registered car and had it taken away on a low loader after an accident only last week. No problems with the insurance company so far other than all the usual stalling that they would throw at anyone. Being the festive period probably hasn't helped either!

CasaBranca - If you can tell us which area you are in, maybe someone will be able to recommend a good agent in your area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Regarding the NCB........ When we came from South Africa I just got a letter from my SA insurance company confirming I had full NCB & the company gave me full NCB without any questions.

JohnBoy

Sorry to hear about the accident & hope no-one was hurt?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Regarding the NCB........ When we came from South Africa I just got a letter from my SA insurance company confirming I had full NCB & the company gave me full NCB without any questions.
> 
> JohnBoy
> 
> Sorry to hear about the accident & hope no-one was hurt?


Thanks TM. G and her mother were a bit stiff for a couple of days but everyone is good now.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for responses. When in Portugal I am located just West of Albufeira at Val de Parra.
I have tried to use a Portuguese comparison web site without success. Due to collect car from garage on 16 January.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Any help appreciated as I am not getting any joy using the web. Many I tried only insure UK registered cars used in Portugal by expats !!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We live in Central Portugal and have excellent insurance with Zurich through a superb local broker. Maybe you could try Zurich's website to find out who is broker local to you. They seem to be all over the country. Also, as TM said, we were able to get our no claims bonus applied.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

CasaBranca said:


> Any help appreciated as I am not getting any joy using the web. Many I tried only insure UK registered cars used in Portugal by expats !!


I think that you are perhaps looking at the wrong sites. If you pass me the details of your car, I'll have a go from here. You should only do this privately using the PM system but, as you have only made four posts, that option is not available to you yet.

Make a fifth post, something as simple as, "I have sent you a PM". Then left click on my user name and left click on the second option, "Send a private message to JohnBoy". In your PM I will need the make, model, engine size and registration number. Petrol or diesel? Do you want fully comprehensive or third party? I'm sure there will be other questions but that will do for starters. Please only post this information in a PM and not on the public forum.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for response, I will take your advice as soon as I can enter a PM


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

CasaBranca said:


> Thanks for response, I will take your advice as soon as I can enter a PM


OK. I'll keep a look out for that.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks, I'll search and give Zurich a try


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

CasaBranca said:


> Thanks, I'll search and give Zurich a try



OK but you are better off going to an agency rather than direct to an insurance company.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I suggested. Only use the website to find local agents/brokers.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Many thanks to all who provided advice, hopefully now sorted.


----------



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a couple >>

John Player 

Jim Player Insurance

Ibex insurance

Expat car insurance in Spain, motor, medical, travel, pet, holiday homes, marine insurance, Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar

Jeff


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

CasaBranca said:


> Many thanks to all who provided advice, hopefully now sorted.


thanks, had quote from both but found much better quote from Medal, who were incredibly helpful and went the extra mile by sending me cover note by email enabling me to drive away from the sale lot.


----------

